# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  A. Bulut`un, Kazım M..

## atoybil

Arslan Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan ile Türkçe`nin zaman tüneline yolculuğu - 10

TANRININ TüRKLERİ
ONUNCU BüLüM

Yazı Türk Damgalarından Türedi

Kazım Mirşan, son konuşmamızda tarihe seslenir gibi sözler söyledi: 

Zamanı Tanrı yaşar! 

Bişkek Tarih Müzesi''ni tatil günü ve akşam saatleri olmasına rağmen, Kazım Mirşan için açtılar.. üniversiteden öğretim üyeleri ve müze görevlileri, bizi zemin kattaki depoya götürdü. Talas yazıtlarının bulunduğu büyük taşlar burada. üç büyük taş var. üzerlerindeki Rünik Türk yazılarının kopyaları alınıyor. Kazım Mirşan, fotoğrafları çok net çekmemizi rica etti. Bu yazıları kendisi de çıplak gözle yeni görüyor. Yazıları tek tek fotoğraflardan inceleyip okumaya gayret edecek. 

ünlü Türk dilcisi ve tarihçisi Kazım Mirşan, Bişkek''teki son konuşmamızda tarihe seslenir gibi sözler söyledi: 
"Ben Kazım Mirşan; Ulukem, Baykal Lena, Altay, Talas, Moğolistan, Başkurdistan, İskiteli, Val Camonica, Anadolu, İsviçre, Etrüsk, Yunanistan, Makedonya, Fransa, Portekiz, Pra Mısır ve İskandinavya yazıtlarını okumakla kalmadım, Türklerin takvimlerini de ortaya çıkararak bolbolların tarihlerini de tespit ettim, elimden geldiğince erken Türk gramerini de yazdım.
Batılı bilginlerin bütün iddialarının aksine bugün dünyada kullanılan alfabelerin hepsinin temeli Türkler tarafından 18 bin yıl öncelerinden beri geliştirilen tamgalara dayanıyor. Türklerin alfabetik yazıyı geliştirdiği çağlardan daha geç çağlarda Sümerler, Hititler ve çok daha sonraları üinliler tarafından geliştirilen hiyerogliflerden bir alfabetik yazı gelişmemiştir, çünkü bu çağlarda artık diller kendi karakterlerine kavuşmuş durumdaydı.

Türklerin Avrupa''daki ayak izleri Romanya''daki Attila hazinesi yazıtları, Proto-Bulgar yazıtları, Yunanistan''daki Attika yazıtları, Sırbistan''daki Vinça-Tartaria yazıtları, İtalya ve Avusturya''daki Etrüsk yazıtları, Fransa''daki Glozel yazıtları, Pra-Portekiz yazıtları, Başkurdistan yazıtları ve İskandinavya yazıtları ile ben Türklerin Avrupa''da bıraktıkları ayak izlerini tanıtmış bulunuyorum.
Yani bugünkü Avrupa medeniyetini kuranların yazı yazmasını bilen Türkler olduğu ispat edilmiş durumdadır.
Batı bilginlerinin en büyük hatası Türklerin aşağılanmasına vesile teşkil edecek şekilde, Kül Tigin anıtının M.S. 732''de ve Qanım Kağan yazıtının 734''de dikildiğini kabul etmiş olmalarıdır. Bizans tarihçisi Menander, Kül Tigin''in ölüm tarihini M.S. 575 olarak veriyor. Türük takvimine göre de aynı tarihi elde ediyoruz. üinli kaynaklardaki tarihler üin saltanat takvimine göre yazılmıştır. Bizim bugün kabul ettiğimiz takvime göre değil.

El Taberi, ''Resuller ve Hükümdarlar üzerine Bilgiler'' kitabında şöyle diyor: ''Ali bin Muhammed''in bildirdiğine göre, Kuteybe, Nizek ile bir anlaşma yaptıktan sonra M.S. 705 yılında Baykent''e doğru yola çıktı.''
Arapların M.S. 707''de Buhara''yı, M.S. 711-712''de Semerkant''ı küçük çapta ordular ile aldıkları da biliniyor."
üin kaynakları Kül Tigin devrini anlatırken Kore denizinden Hazar denizine kadar uzanan coğrafyada üin dışındaki bütün devletlerin Türk devletinin boyunduruğu altında bulunduğunu belirtiyor Nasıl olur da böyle büyük bir hakandan, yani üinlilerin Sse-kin dedikleri Kül Tigin''den Araplar''ın haberi olmaz ve nasıl olur da bu büyük Türk devleti Arapların, kendi coğrafyasının tam ortasında giriştikleri katliamlara göz yumar? Ki Türük Bil hakanları hiçbir zaman katliamlara göz yummamıştır.

M.ü. 517 yılında yazılan yazıtta ilk Türk tarihçisi ünre Bina Başı; ''Bütün Türk Hakanları''nın ülkesini gezdim ve buraya, Türk federasyonunun kuruluşunun 1000.yılını kutlamak üzere geldim'' diyor. Ben bunu okudum; tarih nereye gitti? M.ü. 1517 yılına gitti. Oysa bize, ''Sizin tarihiniz Orhun Abideleri ile ve M.S. 734''te başlar'' derler; doğru değil bunlar. Bilimsel olarak doğru değil." 

şüKüR 

Bişkek''te son gece, işadamı Zafer üzsoy, evinde bize kendi elleriyle bir şiş kebap yaptı. Sabah alışveriş yapmıştı ve eti kendisi özenle almıştı. Birlikte bütün Orta Asya''yı, bütün Türk Dünyası''nı at sırtında gezme hayalleri kurduk. O zaten her yeri gezmiş. Yemekte üzer Revanoğlu ve Avukat Mümtaz üoban ile yeniden beraber olduk ve gece yarısı, 4 bin çağrım ötedeki İstanbul''a uçmak için hava alanına hareket ettik. 
İstanbul''a dönüş yolunda, uçakta Kazım Mirşan ile beraber oturduk. Büyük bir mutluluk içindeydi. Onunla birlikte, biz de Tanrı''nın Türklerinden kalan eserlerin bir kısmını dünya gözüyle görmüş, anlamlarını kendisinden dinlemiş ve kısa bir süre için de olsa Türkçe''nin ve Türk tarihinin zaman tüneline girmiştik. Türk felsefesine göre zamanı Tanrı yaşardı ama, Tanrı, o zamandan bize de biraz bağışlamıştı.. şükrettik...

Cengiz Aytmatov''un babası bu fırında yakıldı

Bişkek yakınlarında, üantaş denilen yerde ünlü Kırgız yazarı Cengiz Aytmatov''un babasının Sovyet döneminde yakıldığı fırınları gördük. 

Eski dost Mümtaz üoban ile Manas köyünü gezdik. 

Bir yemekte tanıştığımız işadamı Zafer üzsoy, bize olağanüstü ilgi gösterdi. Almatı''da İstanbul''dan getirdiği lüks kadın kıyafetlerini kendi mağazasında satıyor. Aynı zamanda çok iyi bir dövüş sporları hocası... Evinde çok güzel bir Kafkas kurdu var. Birlikte, Bişkek''in Dordoy pazarını ve Oş pazarını gezdik. 

Bişkek''te İt Pazarı

Zafer üzsöy, üzsoy, arabasını ve şoförünü 24 saat bize tahsis etti. Günün büyük kısmında da bizimle birlikte oldu. Sonra İt Pazarı''na gittik. İt Pazarı''nda her türden köpek ve kedi satılıyor. 

Pazar tütsüsü ve duası 

Bişkek''te pazarda tezgahları dolaşan Fatma adlı kadın, yaktığı tütsüyü gezdirirken, "Pazarlar yahşı bolsun, Allah medargar bolsun" diyordu. Tabi hemen herkesten bahşişini alıyordu.

Ala Arça 

Gün batmadan, Tanrı Dağları''nın eteklerinde, Ala-Arça''ya, çiçek resimleri çekmeye gittik. Bitki örtüsü Karadeniz yaylaları gibiğ Yer yer bazı gür ağaçların dilek ağacı olarak değerlendirildiğini gördük. Ancak belirli bir bölgeden sonra daha yükseklere doğru çıkmak yasak! Zaten yolu da kapatmışlar. Yolun kesildiği yerde villalar ve eğlence mekanları var.

----------

